# router table plate



## CarpenterChris (25 Oct 2012)

Im wanting to turn my home made work bench to have a router table in built, were can i get a cheap metal plate from or can i make 1 from an other stuff plz


----------



## AndyT (26 Oct 2012)

You could do what I did - pick up a piece of scrap ali sheet that I found kicking about at the side of the street and make your own! It's really not that difficult - just marking from the base plate and drilling a few holes. (This was for a relatively light 1/4" router - I've no experience of big heavy 1/2" ones.)


----------



## CarpenterChris (26 Oct 2012)

Thanks Andy never thought of this idea mate, =D>


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Oct 2012)

CarpenterChris":3uoyprue said:


> Im wanting to turn my home made work bench to have a router table in built, were can i get a cheap metal plate from or can i make 1 from an other stuff plz



Have you tried the 'flea-bay' Chris? 

There are plenty of metal stockholders on there who sell small pieces. 
I'd advise no thinner than 10mm Ally sheet for a router table insert. 
Tufnol is another option but maybe 12mm is the best thickness for this stuff.

BTW. With a variable speed router you can machine Aluminium, as long as you stick to the recommendations in your manual. 


HTH


----------



## Steve Maskery (29 Oct 2012)

I'd opt for steel rather than ali. Ali is very easy to scratch and that then marks your workpiece. It also has a high drag character. The downside is that it is more difficult to machine.
S


----------

